

Patreon purchases competitor Subbable - oddevan
https://subbable.com/

======
oddevan
According to the email sent out to subscribers, the talks began when Amazon
discontinued their payment service. Subbable asked Patreon what they were
using, Patreon said "let's talk deal."

